# La Palette...



## Ian Moore

This is a study in colour and light. It is conducted by Roger Redgate and the Ensemble Expose.


----------



## Xenakiboy

This is unbelievably good, wow!! 
I see you probably share some influences? Percussion and Wind writing is so strong, can we have more information about you?? :tiphat:


----------



## dzc4627

How... evocative! It has a certain... _je ne sais quoi_...


----------



## Ian Moore

Xenakiboy said:


> This is unbelievably good, wow!!
> I see you probably share some influences? Percussion and Wind writing is so strong, can we have more information about you?? :tiphat:


Not much to say but I have been writing music for years. This particular piece was written in 1998. At the time I was influenced by Boulez, Xenakis and James Dillon.

Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ian Moore said:


> Not much to say but I have been writing music for years. This particular piece was written in 1998. At the time I was influenced by Boulez, Xenakis and James Dillon.
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments.


It's really great, I'll say again. Someone I know shared this with me, then I saw it on here coincidentally, so I'm glad other people love it too. It sounds complete professional and authentic. Quite inspirational really!! 
Thanks so much, I'll be following you! :tiphat:

Ps. Yes, Xenakis is my favourite composer and I'm gradually becoming a Boulez fan!


----------



## Pugg

dzc4627 said:


> How... evocative! It has a certain... _je ne sais quoi_...


In this case..... I second this .


----------



## Ian Moore

dzc4627 said:


> How... evocative! It has a certain... _je ne sais quoi_...


Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Ian Moore

Pugg said:


> In this case..... I second this .


Thank you very much.


----------



## Ian Moore

Just reviewing my older music now that I am at a new stage in my output. I quite like this one even though it has 'terrace' instrumentation.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Yes, I can hear Xenakis and Boulez. This is the first Avant Garde piece on the forum I heard. I’m thinking the rhythms could be more explosive.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

This is like a much more high-brow version of a piece entitled Identity Crisis, which is a piece for a percussion ensemble.

The percussionist in me loved this piece's more rhythmic moments, and the more tonal moments were enjoyable. A tremendous work, I think.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I'm really loving the Clarinet parts!


----------



## Captainnumber36

I enjoy this! Very neat work. However, why is there such a lack of bass in it? I feel that would help tie it together, but perhaps lose that airiness you have...just my initial reaction!


----------

